# Помогите с расшифровкой МРТ



## София (27 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте.
Помогите пожалуйста с расшифровкой МРТ. Какое лечение требуется. Болит низ спины уже давно, отдает в правое бедро месяца 3-4, онемение правой стопы появилось недавно. Сидячая работа, поправилась после беременности, спорта мало, таскаю 1,5 летнюю дочь, обращалась к физиотерапевту, назначил упражнения, которые выполняю регулярно. Но пока мало помогает. Очень нужна помощь!


----------



## La murr (27 Июн 2018)

@София, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

